# PQ-Formel berechnen -> kleines Problem



## Fippi (8. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 

Ich bin ziemlich neu auf diesem Gebiet und ich muss für die Schule ein Programm schreiben, mit 2 Eingaben und 2 Ausgaben. Dabei soll die PQ-Formel angewandt werden. Ich hab das auch soweit, nur dass ich irgendwie keine Zahlen unter 4 und Kommazahlen berechnen kann. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal einen kleinen Tip geben.

Hier das Programm :

import java.applet.*; import java.awt.*; import java.awt.event.*;


/**
 * @Autor: Philipp
 * @Ziel: Berechnung PQ-Formel
 * @Datum: 08.02.06
 * @Version: 0.1
 * @Fehler: bei Kommazahlen und Zahlen unter 4 keine Berechnung
**/


 public class PQFormel extends Applet implements ActionListener {
  // Deklarationen

  TextField t1 = new TextField ("P", 10);
  TextField t2 = new TextField ("Q", 10);
  String sP;
  Label L1 = new Label ("__________________");
  String sQ;
  Label L2 = new Label ("__________________");
  Button b = new Button (" Berechnen ");
  String sx1;
  String sx2;
  double dx1;
  double dx2;

  // Ende Deklaration

  /**
   *Initialisierung des Applets
  **/

  public void init()

  {
   add (t1);
   add (t2);
   add (b);
   b.addActionListener(this);
   L1.setBackground(Color.orange);
   L1.setForeground(Color.black);
   L2.setBackground(Color.orange);
   L2.setForeground(Color.black);
   add(L1);
   add(L2);
  }

  // Ende init()


  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
   { sP = t1.getText(); // Inhalt der Textfelder werden der Variable zugeordnet
     sQ = t2.getText();

     dx1 = -0.5 * Double.parseDouble(sP) - Math.pow(Math.pow((0.5 * Double.parseDouble(sP)),2.0) - Double.parseDouble(sQ),0.5);
     dx2 = -0.5 * Double.parseDouble(sP) + Math.pow(Math.pow((0.5 * Double.parseDouble(sP)),2.0) - Double.parseDouble(sQ),0.5);

     L1.setText(" x1=" + dx1 + "");
     L2.setText(" x2=" + dx2 + "");
   }
 }


----------



## Campino (8. Feb 2006)

Ich vermute, dass du 1,4 eigegeben hattes, es muss aber 1.4 heißen, also wie im Englischen mit einem Decimalpunkt statt einem Komma.


----------



## Fippi (8. Feb 2006)

Ok danke,

 der eine Tipp war gut das hat jetzt geklappt. Aber es bleibt immer noch das Problem, nämlich, dass der manche PQ-Konstellationen nicht berechnet z.B. P=4, Q=6


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

diskriminante < 0

=> keine reelle Lösung

im Programm der Versuch, die Wurzel aus einer negativen Zahl zu ziehen

Exception


----------

